# how to remove 50 years of crud ?



## Jerome (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Folks
Looking for suggestions on how to remove 50 years of hardened crud from an old Fender Jazz Bass finish. The area where the bridge cover contacts the body has an accumulation of brown hardened crap . Looks like a combination of nicotine , coca cola , slobber and sweat . Tried softening with a Q-tip dipped in water , but not having much luck . Don't want to damage the finish under the brown crud . 
Thanks for any suggestions , Jerry


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Goo Gone.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm looking forward to seeing the suggestions here as well, as I've run into this issue myself in the past a couple of times and used, let's say, inappropriate, methods.

Now, if you want a list of cleaning liquids you shouldn't use... 

Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Naptha works well. Coleman camp fuel or white gas.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions . Naptha seems like a possibility , Goo Gone seems like it might be too caustic for a very old nitrocellulose finish .


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If there are cracks and crazing in the finish the naptha or any other liquid can seap into the cracks and cause problems like lifting off the finish.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Leave it, it’s good for the tone!


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah Goo Gone will destroy the nitro finish.

Naptha will work, but you might also have luck with fretboard lemon oil. Most of that crud is likely oil based from skin. Oil breaks down oil substances, water breaks down water based.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Oil is not to be used if there are any cracks or chips in the finish.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

player99 said:


> Oil is not to be used if there are any cracks or chips in the finish.


I've used a splash of lemon oil on a rag with great success on old checked (cracked) nitro finished Fenders and Gibsons to clean gunk. I suppose you wouldn't want to apply the oil directly to the finish, but a bit of oil on a rag works great.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

fogdart said:


> I've used a splash of lemon oil on a rag with great success on old checked (cracked) nitro finished Fenders and Gibsons to clean gunk. I suppose you wouldn't want to apply the oil directly to the finish, but a bit of oil on a rag works great.


I researched this some time ago and oil will lift the cracked finish- paint or clear or whatever. It won't necessarily do it right away.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I believe that Jamerson never cleaned his bass because that is where the funk lives.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone . I could live with it , but it looks kind of disgusting . If the bridge cover is on , it is hidden , but when I play , I mute at the bridge . The bridge , by the way , is very , very clean , due to the fact that it was always covered up.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Naptha. take it slow. Naptha evaporates quickly so is best for not disturbing finish and seeping under it.
I have been working on a 1955 Gibson SJ that was found in a barn that is full of cracks and has/had a mountain of crud on it and the Naptha is doing the trick and leaving a lovely sunburst finish alone- so far.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Naphtha applied sparingly to a microfibre cloth is a good start. I agree that you don't want enough that it could run or seep into crevices. If you are able to pick any off with a fingernail, you can use an old credit/Tim Horton's plastic card as a scraper...judiciously. For fingerboard crud I also use a series of 3M micromesh pads, ending with a 12000 grit, and then some fingerboard oil when it's cleaned up.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Sorry....


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

I used the three step D'Addario cleaning stuff....1,2,3 written on the bottles. Worked great for 








....many many years of smoke, crud and finger goop....it didn't even smell....even the stank had left the building....








A lot of elbow grease and about 30 rags later.....what a beauty.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

don't use this method. lol


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

I've had good results with Virtuoso cleaner and also naphtha


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Soap and warm water. It may take time but it’s relatively risk free.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 4, 2015)

Appreciate all the responses. Think I will start with warm soapy water and a soft cloth , see how it goes.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I use old toothbrushes, q tips, and toothpicks on fretboards.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I would use QTips and naphtha, and only rub the crud not the finish around it.


----------

